# Linking turns?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

A certain amount of speed is your friend...anxiety and fear determines "how fast it feels" like you are going. 

As for pro's going slow and you going too fast...a large part is perception...a pro from a distance looks to be going slow and because you are a newb...you feel that you are going fast...but really you are going slow and the pro is clipping right along.

Riding is a great teacher of learning how to face/handle fear and anxiety....its part of what is meant when we say "its all a mental game".

Btw, you don't want your board to slow down...you need to speed up (perceptively...remember Einstein and time perception}.


----------



## aloutris (Dec 20, 2011)

I go faster than the people around me, but it's not too fast... It just hurts a lot when I fall, and I sometimes get out of control.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Often times the faster you are going when you fall the less it hurts...but not always. Try to hit bounce/tuck/roll and slide...it hurts more to just thud/stop.

Just remember tuck and roll or tuck and slide...try to hit with the biggest body part...if you are falling heelside try to sit, hit with a hip/cheek...if falling toeside...try to lay down and hit with chest, torso. AND keep those arms tuck in near your body...do NOT try to break the fall with your arms...don't try to stop sliding too quickly...burn off some of the speed.

The whole linking turns thing...take some lessons and learn about transitions or phases of the turn...beginning, middle and completing the turn, body/board positions, timing and coordination of the phases and etc. Its really pretty easy to do but it will really help to have a person demonstrate, adjust/give you feedback and coach you.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

You may also not be skidding your turns. If you're simply pointing the board in a direction (toe or heal) you wont shed speed.


----------



## aloutris (Dec 20, 2011)

As always, your videos have made me understand what I wanted to know, snowolf! I'm plannin on having a ski/snowboard party with my friends on thursday and I want to show them that theres someting that In know about this crazy sport  I've skied for 3 or 4 years (which is a long time for me being a 13 year old) and the black diamonds at my local resort have gotton boring. None of my friends snowboard, actually, and they've been wanting to drag me on the black diamonds. I really don't think I'll be ready, but it'll be my 4th time snowboarding. Do you think it's possible? More to the point, your post has really helped my understanding of skidded turns. I've heard of them and mostly bad things, but now I feel good about trying them out. It hurts to fall on the ice at the top of the intermediate hill :/ Getting out of control freaks me out and I end up doing a faceplant in the snow (or ice!) Hopefully that wont happen too much now!


----------

